# BFN!!



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am 4days late on my period and am generally on time every month. I tested last night...BFN!!

I have had period symptoms for a week...bloating, cramping, sore lower back.

Sometimes get sore boobs but not always.

I have also had a headache for a week and I feel like I have a fever. My head and eyes feels like theyre burning and I sometimes feel a little cold.

I do not ovulate and am currently awaiting to have a hsg done.

What is wrong with me!!!

xx


----------



## millpill (Sep 14, 2014)

I would put it down to stress, I had a similar incident a year ago 42 day cycle when I am normally28-32 days. Its awful as you convince yourself something is wrong. I worried for nearly two years that I had blocked tubes ans turns out OH has low count.  Just try relax I know its not easy xx


----------

